# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  اريد اعراب كامل لقولة تعالى ("لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا ")

## الدنيا عندي غير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى ان الكل بخير وصحة وعافيه 
اريد ان اطلب منكم طلب ولكم دعوة خاااصه لمن يرد علي ودعوة عامه لجميع اعضاء المنتدى :Smile: 
اريد اعراب هذي الاية لقولة تعالى ("*لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا* ")
الاعراب الصحيح الذي ايده السلف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عادل أحمدموسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد تجد ما يفيدك على هذا الرابط 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=57146

----------


## خالد م

لو حرف شرط غير جازم 
كان فعل ماض ناقص وشبه الجملة فيهما في محل خبر كان مقدم 
الهة اسم كان مؤخر 
الا اداة استثناء الله مستثنى منصوب 
لفستدا اللام واقعة في جواب الشرط فستدا فعل ماض والتاء لتانيث واللاف فاعل والله اعلم

----------


## مصطفى صادق الرّافعي

لكي لا نقع في كفر؛ فإنّ إعراب (إلا الله) كلّها (نعت) وهنا (إلا) بمعنى (غير). هذا ما قاله لنا شيخنا وأستاذنا العلّامة.

وأنقل لكَ كلام من "تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس للزّبيدي: " اعلم ان أصل الا أن يكون للاستثناء وأصل غير ان يكون صفة تابعة لما قبله في الاعراب وقد يجعلون الا صفة حملا على غير إذا امتنع الاستثناء وذلك إذا كانت الا تابعة لجمع منكور غير محصور ( نحو ) قوله تعالى ( لو كان فيهما آلهة الا الله لفسدتا ) فقوله الا تابعة لقوله آلهة وقوله الا الله صفة لقوله آلهة تقديره لو كان فيهما آلهة غير الله لفسدتا لان الجمع المنكور غير محصور يحتمل ان يتناول ثلاثة فقط ولم يكن المستثنى من جملة الثلاثه حينئذ لعدم افادته التعميم والاستغراق ولانه لو جعلت الا للاستثناء لكان الله مستثنى داخلا في المستثنى منه وهو آلهة فخرجا منها بالا فيلزم وجود الآلهة وهو كفر فإذا امتنع الاستثناء جعلت الا للصفة كغير كما جعل غير للاستثناء حملا على الا ( و ) كذا في ( قوله ) أي الشاعر وهو ذو الرمة وهو مثال للجمع شبه المنكر ( أنيخت فألقت بلدة فوق بلدة * قليل بها الاصوات الا بغامها ) فان تعريف الاصوات تعريف الجنس كما مر ذلك للمصنف في ا ل ل وقال الجوهرى وقد يوصف بالافان وصفت بها جعلتها وما بعدها في موضع غير واتبعت الاسم بعدها ما قبله في الاعراب فقلت جاءني القوم الا زيد كقوله تعالى لو كان فيها آلهة الا الله لفسدتا وقال عمرو بن معد يكرب وكل أخ مفارقه أخوه * لعمر أبيك الا الفرقدان كأنه قال غير الفرقدين وأصل الا الاستثناء والصفة عارضة وأصل غير صفة والاستثناء عارض".

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي لدي بحث حول هذه الآية تجده على هذا الرابط عسى أن ينفعك الله بما قدمت فيه واعتذر مما وقع فيه من خطأ 
http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/5552/

----------


## أشرف القصاص

أشعر أن أختنا صاحبة السؤال قد تاهت بين إيجاز وإطناب مع تقديري للجميع لكن أتمنى أن نضع الجواب على قدر السؤال كما نعلم أبناءنا : 
خلاصة القول أختنا الكريمة :
لو : حرف شرط غير جازم يفيد الامتناع للامتناع مبني لا محل له من الإعراب .
كان : فعل ماض ناسخ يرفع المبتدأ وينصب الخبر .
فيهما : الجار والمجرور ( خبر ) أو متعلق بمحذوف خبر مقدم في محل نصب .
آلهة : اسم كان مؤخر مرفوع .
إلا : نعت للآلهة مرفوع بالضمة المعارة لما بعده ( ومعنى العارية : أن إلا التي هي هنا بمعنى غير ؛ أي هي اسم هنا - قد أعارت لفظ الجلالة حركتها وهي الرفع لتعذر ظهوره عليها لأن الألف لا تتحمل الحركة ) ولفظ الجلالة على قراءة الرفع ، مضاف إليه مجرور بحركة مقدرة منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بحركة العارية .
ومن هذا قول الشاعر : 
وكل  أخ مفارقه أخوه     لعمر أبيك إلا الفرقدان
فـ ( إلا ) نعت لكل وهو مرفوع ولكن أعيرت العلامة لما بعدها ، فرفعت ( الفرقدان ) بالألف مع أن حقها الجر ؛ فقدر الجر لاشتغال المحل بحركة العارية .
# ملاحظة على قراءة النصب الجائزة نحويا لا إشكال فيها .
لفسدتا : اللام حرف واقع في جواب الشرط ، فسدتا : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ، والضمير في محل رفع الفاعل ، والجملة لا محل لها من الإعراب جواب الشرط غير الجازم .
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

*إعراب أهل سوس للآية الكريمة:* ]لوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا[ [سورة الأنبياء: 22 ] 
وفيه ألغز الشيخ محمد بن أب المزمري التواتي الجزائري[1] (ت 1160)
صَاحِ سَلِّمْ عَلَى النُّحَاةِ وَسَلْهُمْ    *    حَبَّذَا  حَبَّذَا  هُمُ   إِنْ   أَجَابُوا مَا مُضَافٌ إِلَيْهِ  أُعْرِبَ  بِالرَّفْـ   *  ـعِ صَرِيحًا وَذَا  لَعَمْرِي  عُجَابُ الإعراب:
*- لـو*:      حرف شرط في مضي.
*- كان*:       فعل ماض ناقص من نواسخ الابتداء.
*- فيهما*:     جار ومجرور متعلق بمحذوف وجوبا على أنه خبر كان مقدم على اسمها.
*- آلهةٌ*:       اسم كان مؤخر عن خبرها مرفوع بالضمة.
*- إلاَّ*:        اسم بمعنى غير نعت لما قبله، مضاف معنى.
*- الله*ُ:        مضاف إليه مجرور محلا، مرفوع لفظا بمنزلة ما قبله.
- *لفسدتا*:   اللام، لام جواب لو الشرطية، *فَسَدتا*: فعل ماض وفاعل.

----------


## فهد جابى

لوكان الا بمعنى غير - فلماذا لم يقل ربنا غير - لماذا؟ وفى غير غير القران - ماذا لو قال - فيهما الهة غير الله لفسدتا - من هنا يستبين الامر ويزول الاشكال

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
في الجدول في إعراب القرآن الكريم 
لمحمود بن عبد الرحيم صافي ت 1376هـ :
(لو) حرف شرط غير جازم . 
(كان) تامّ أو ناقص .
(فيهما) متعلّق بـ (كان) ، أو بخبر له . 
(آلهة) فاعل- أو اسم كان . 
(إلّا) اسم بمعنى غير، وهي ولفظ الجلالة صفة لآلهة، وظهر أثر الإعراب في لفظ الجلالة «1» .
(اللام) واقعة في جواب لو .
(الفاء) استئنافيّة .
(سبحان) مفعول مطلق لفعل محذوف منصوب (ربّ) نعت للفظ الجلالة مجرور (عمّا) متعلّق بالمصدر سبحان.. و (ما) حرف مصدريّ «2» .
جملة: «كان فيهما آلهة ... » لا محلّ لها استئنافيّة.
وجملة: «فسدتا ... » لا محلّ لها جواب شرط غير جازم.
وجملة: « (نسبّح) سبحان الله ... » لا محلّ لها استئنافيّة.
وجملة: «يصفون ... » لا محلّ لها صلة الموصول الحرفيّ (ما) .
والمصدر المؤوّل (ما يصفون) في محلّ جرّ ب (عن) متعلّق بالمصدر سبحان.
____________
(1) المراد من الآية نفي الآلهة المتعدّدة، وإثبات الإله الواحد الفرد، ولا يصحّ الاستثناء بالنصب لأنّ المعنى حينئذ: «لو كان فيهما آلهة، ليس الله فيهم، لفسدتا وذلك يقتضي أنّه لو كان فيهما آلهة فيهم الله لم تفسدا وهذا ظاهر الفساد، وكذلك لا يصحّ أن يعرب لفظ الجلالة بدلا من آلهة لأنّه لم يصحّ الاستثناء فلا تصحّ البدليّة.
(2) أو اسم موصول، والعائد محذوف.

----------

